# Denia



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Any advise on denia from people who have lived there themselves?? 
I don't want to feel stranded in a quiet and secluded area with my partner working away.. But I'm getting the impression it may not be the area for me from my research- I'm guessing it is a very "Spanish" area with not many British expat children x x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

katieMcc said:


> Any advise on denia from people who have lived there themselves??
> I don't want to feel stranded in a quiet and secluded area with my partner working away.. But I'm getting the impression it may not be the area for me from my research- I'm guessing it is a very "Spanish" area with not many British expat children x x


it's the next town over the mountain to where I live

there are some Brits in Dénia, about 1,000 out of a population of 42,000, so you're right in thinking that it's very Spanish - a total of about 9,500 are non-Spanish natives

http://www.denia.es/es/denia/estadistica/nacionalitat.aspx

I have friends living there, & they seem to be very spread out as well, not all living in one area, & not many have kids


----------

